# Lufthansa European Delivery Special Airfare - and other questions



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

What is Lufthansa currently offering for airfare deals for European Delivery customers? What are they likely to offer this spring based on their history? 

I know that the consensus here is that there are far better deals than what Lufthansa has offered but a friend of mine is doing a ED in May and he was told by the European Delivery office at BMW NA that there will be "special pricing" in the ED Welcome Package. Anybody used the Lufthansa deal lately?

Also, what does the Welcome Package currently come with? Do they still do the luggage tags? Anything else interesting?

Ok, a few more questions about delivery and drop-off:

For delivery, are they still including the portable H-K Bluetooth speaker? (H-K speakers are now standard in the M3/4, used to be an option.) The stopwatch voucher for M cars? The voucher for warning vests? Anything else interesting?

For drop off, I've seen references to people removing the cargo net before dropping off their car. Which cars does this come with?

I've also seen references to people removing the US license plate brackets and hardware. Why would this be necessary? Ours was still in our car when we took re-delivery.

Thanks!


----------



## mbmz3 (May 10, 2007)

*welcome packet*

I'm doing an end of May ED.

I received my welcome packet last week. Most of the discount codes are out of date since it is the first of the year, just call the BMW ED and you'll get the new ones in an email. Yes they have the luggage tags.

I did do a comparison of a Lufthansa flight by just going to the website and by using the discount code. I was very disappointed in the discount code, it saved me a whopping $29. Which was about 2%.

From where we are leaving from the Lufthansa fare was compatible to other airlines. My criteria is not only on the price of the fare, but the length. Yes you can get a $800 on Air Turkey, but I don't want to spend 24 hours in a tin can or airport, or have 3 stops in different countries having to go through customs in each place.

The welcome packet tells you what has to come out of the car and what stays. 
I'll be there the last two weeks in May and the first week in June.


----------



## brooski1 (Aug 24, 2015)

SD Z4MR said:


> For drop off, I've seen references to people removing the cargo net before dropping off their car. Which cars does this come with?
> 
> I've also seen references to people removing the US license plate brackets and hardware. Why would this be necessary? Ours was still in our car when we took re-delivery.
> 
> Thanks!


The stuff you should take with you are the safety triangle, first aid kit, and cargo net. I was told these are items that haven't been US safety certified and may be removed before US entry.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

brooski1 said:


> The stuff you should take with you are the safety triangle, first aid kit, and cargo net. I was told these are items that haven't been US safety certified and may be removed before US entry.


Which cars have the cargo net? I haven't see cargo nets mentioned on any of the M3/M4 deliveries.


----------



## The Sage (Nov 27, 2014)

We left the cargo net and US license plate brackets in our 228i when we dropped it off. All were still in the car when it was delivered.


----------



## pawarrant (Jun 15, 2006)

I left my cargo net and US license plate bracket in the car in September and it was all still there on re-delivery. I took my first aid kit, warning triangle, triangle brackets, and owners manual with me.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

SD Z4MR said:


> Which cars have the cargo net? I haven't see cargo nets mentioned on any of the M3/M4 deliveries.


I'm guessing they would have it. It's just a netting that covers the bottom of the trunk to store or hold down small items.


----------



## sactoken (Apr 4, 2004)

I forgot to remove the warning triangle when I dropped the car, but it was still there when I picked it up. Guess I was lucky.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

frank325 said:


> I'm guessing they would have it. It's just a netting that covers the bottom of the trunk to store or hold down small items.


My wife has had the cargo net in her 2011 335is Coupe since shortly after we took re-delivery. It's been an accessory for at least five years and probably longer for many BMW models.

My question about the net is really when did it become standard, and if it's standard (and still an optional accessory for older models available at most dealers), why do people feel compelled to remove it from the trunk because they expect that it's going to be removed at the VDC or at the dealer?

I know the reason for removing the warning triangle and the first-aid kit and that's why we removed these items from my wife's car before we dropped off our car, but a cargo net?


----------



## openwheelracing (Aug 1, 2008)

On our third ED we flew SAS and planned a 7 hour lay-over at Copenhagen. It was inexpensive and the lay-over was absolutely perfect. Just another suggestion.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

openwheelracing said:


> On our third ED we flew SAS and planned a 7 hour lay-over at Copenhagen. It was inexpensive and the lay-over was absolutely perfect. Just another suggestion.


Thanks, tickets are already purchased using points. Flying Lufthansa Premium Economy.


----------



## Face128i (Nov 19, 2008)

Does anyone have updated information regarding this program. I received my package & luggage tags from BMW today, which included a nice set of glossy offers from Lufthansa and local hotels.

However, the Lufthansa offer code (USZEYAO) listed on the form is expired and the phone number 888-552-4508 is out of service. I tried to locate the Lufthansa number on the BMW website and all I could locate was this: http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Explore/Experience/EuropeanDelivery/PlanYourTrip.aspx , with no phone number.


----------



## Face128i (Nov 19, 2008)

mbmz3 said:


> I'm doing an end of May ED.
> 
> I received my welcome packet last week. Most of the discount codes are out of date since it is the first of the year, just call the BMW ED and you'll get the new ones in an email. Yes they have the luggage tags.
> 
> ...


Just saw this post. I'll contact BMW ED.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

SD Z4MR said:


> What is Lufthansa currently offering for airfare deals for European Delivery customers? What are they likely to offer this spring based on their history?


Not worth the effort, the airfare bucket you have to use to get the speical doesn't offset the cost, you can do better. In fact if you want the new or travel bloggers you can get great business class fares from the US to Europe I just bought LAX-LHR RT for $1300 PP.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Eagle11 said:


> Not worth the effort, the airfare bucket you have to use to get the speical doesn't offset the cost, you can do better. In fact if you want the new or travel bloggers you can get great business class fares from the US to Europe I just bought LAX-LHR RT for $1300 PP.


What do you mean by new or travel bloggers?


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

turpiwa said:


> What do you mean by new or travel bloggers?


There are people who are known to hunt for travel bargains. Check out http://viewfromthewing.boardingarea.com/ he posted some great fares.. I was able to purchase RT LAX-CDG $1345 including tax in business.


----------



## milepig (Apr 24, 2012)

Eagle11 said:


> There are people who are known to hunt for travel bargains. Check out http://viewfromthewing.boardingarea.com/ he posted some great fares.. I was able to purchase RT LAX-CDG $1345 including tax in business.


That site is OK, but the grandaddy of flying sites is www.flyertalk.com where there's a board for every airline, hotel chain, discount travel, destination, food, technology, etc. There one for fare mistakes and I've grabbed a couple super deals off that - ORD-BCN for under $200 once.

For Munich - if you're departing from a LOT Polish US airport (ORD,EWR,JFK) or Canada (Toronto) they have GREAT deals in Business Class, and fly the Boeing 787. You connect through Warsaw, but the price has been worth it for me. I've seen their business class for less that US airlines want for coach! The connection to Munich will either be on a modern commuter jet or a code-share with Lufthansa. WAW is a very small airport with very easy connections. One time when LOT was late leaving ORD and we were left with a tight connection someone met us at the gate and hand walked us through a "secret" security/immigration point with no lines. If you're flying Business you'll have access to the very nice LOT lounge during the connection.

Another option is Turkish, but you connect through Istanbul, and the connection times can be brutal.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

milepig said:


> That site is OK, but the grandaddy of flying sites is www.flyertalk.com where there's a board for every airline, hotel chain, discount travel, destination, food, technology, etc. There one for fare mistakes and I've grabbed a couple super deals off that - ORD-BCN for under $200 once.
> 
> For Munich - if you're departing from a LOT Polish US airport (ORD,EWR,JFK) or Canada (Toronto) they have GREAT deals in Business Class, and fly the Boeing 787. You connect through Warsaw, but the price has been worth it for me. I've seen their business class for less that US airlines want for coach! The connection to Munich will either be on a modern commuter jet or a code-share with Lufthansa. WAW is a very small airport with very easy connections. One time when LOT was late leaving ORD and we were left with a tight connection someone met us at the gate and hand walked us through a "secret" security/immigration point with no lines. If you're flying Business you'll have access to the very nice LOT lounge during the connection.
> 
> Another option is Turkish, but you connect through Istanbul, and the connection times can be brutal.


FT is way too big to navigate for most to get the full benefit, when it comes to PURCHASING tickets the bloggers are a better bet..


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Eagle11 said:


> FT is way too big to navigate for most to get the full benefit, when it comes to PURCHASING tickets the bloggers are a better bet..


The problem I've found with FT is that there are tons of regulars on there that speak in airline code (fare/ticket codes, etc) and you are seemingly just expected to know the vernacular. "I got a ticket on a 752 in Y to Munich. Was hoping for a 741 J, but Y was all I could find at that price." And the threads there get SOOOOOOOoooooooo long so fast that they are almost impossible to read and absorb. People are generally helpful, but it was still a bit challenging.

[752 and 741 for 757-2 and 747-1 and Y and J for full fare coach and business tickets]


----------

